# remove sticky for herb iq asap



## pandorasboxg (May 29, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software-post4353750.html this programmer was either way to high or an armature. this does not deserve to be a sticky. this program is absolute trash and no one should download it here is why. many times this program has lost info i have put into it, and even more importantly the change phase feature does not function. i entered some data of some plants i started flowering a month ago. on 4/28 data is entered correctly. one would assume this program would track the flowering based on the input date. nope it started tracking today in the count on the main screen even though a different date is entered. i could point out more no functioning functions that are guaranteed to fuck up your grow but this is long winded enough!!! don't ban me for saying this but i am honestly begging to to loose faith in this site because mods will sticky trash like this at times as if they know it to be legit when they have no clue; did the mod who posted that sticky even actually test the software? does any one know of a legit version of this concept?​


----------



## chewberto (May 29, 2013)

Another person complaining about something for free! Typical! Make a better program then! Don't bash someone for trying to create a useful tool for growers! This thread should be deleted soon! Good bye!


----------



## pandorasboxg (May 29, 2013)

also so glad i caught this glitch that makes the software pointless before i ruined some sour d i have been flowering for 10 weeks now. i wonder how many crops this guy has ruined so far because the trackers don't line up with the dates. fyi this is a for sure thing i have tested it and re tested it. my dates for my current royal kush are off an entire month


----------



## growingforfun (May 29, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha your funny!!!!! Anyone who is trying to use a program to grow weed for any reason other than fun doesn't have a crop to lose. Your own stupidity killed your plants.


----------



## Bigby (May 29, 2013)

There is something very right about Ricky having a moan...seems like he's graduated high school now at the very least. Keep going buddy, be the first person in Sunnyvale history to ever go to proper college!!!


----------



## sunni (May 29, 2013)

thanks so much , we'll take your request into our thoughts and see what we can do . on a personal level I wouldn't have put all my trust into something on the internet, free or not. its there to use or not to use if you don't like it , move onto something else.


----------



## pandorasboxg (May 31, 2013)

growingforfun said:


> Hahahahahahaha your funny!!!!! Anyone who is trying to use a program to grow weed for any reason other than fun doesn't have a crop to lose. Your own stupidity killed your plants.


 actually i didn't kill anything. im good enough to catch the error on the program so obviously im capable of math; what first made me notice it was i noticed was stuff was ready way early. im simply pointing out the fact that the program doesn't actually function for many reasons but my main gripe is "when you enter your flowering dates and have lots of plants like i do (not all are on rollitup) you might night have time to update every thing that very moment. so lets say i started flowering 15 plants on 01/01/2013 and i entered in the flowering data feild 01/01/2013 5 days later and clicked change phase to flower. the tracker will begin tracking on 01/05/2013 making the count 5 days off; to make it worse you can't manually correct this either making the main purpose of this program non-functional. call me stupid or what ever because i have a Ricky avatar (as a joke obviously) but at least im not in 164 pages of people giving him props on something they have never used or weren't smart enough to notice! Hate on but i would been more of a dick not to warn anyone.


----------



## schuylaar (May 31, 2013)

pandorasboxg said:


> actually i didn't kill anything. im good enough to catch the error on the program so obviously im capable of math; what first made me notice it was i noticed was stuff was ready way early. im simply pointing out the fact that the program doesn't actually function for many reasons but my main gripe is "when you enter your flowering dates and have lots of plants like i do (not all are on rollitup) you might night have time to update every thing that very moment. so lets say i started flowering 15 plants on 01/01/2013 and i entered in the flowering data feild 01/01/2013 5 days later and clicked change phase to flower. the tracker will begin tracking on 01/05/2013 making the count 5 days off; to make it worse you can't manually correct this either making the main purpose of this program non-functional. call me stupid or what ever because i have a Ricky avatar (as a joke obviously) but at least im not in 164 pages of people giving him props on something they have never used or weren't smart enough to notice! Hate on but i would been more of a dick not to warn anyone.


Good information and intentions..I have DL it though not used, I would be pretty pissed if my grow dates were off, too..regardless of the cost..you've just saved me tons of time!

Thank you for the review.


----------

